# computer slow and takes ages to start up



## Geraldine (Sep 14, 2007)

I have had alot of problems over past two years with spyware and have done more harm than good trying to sort my computer with antispyware

I also find my computer is going slowly and takes ages to start up. I need advice on which antivirus and which antispyware to keep and which to get rid of to stop myself getting further spyware problems. i have to get assistance from DELL to reinstall windows XP twice..and don't want to have to do it again

Before my flower desktop comes up i get a pink screen and same when computer is shutting down..most scary a few times after my computer shuts down i get the blue screen about dumping physical memory etc[think its blue screen of death]

Thank you all very much

my hijack this log 
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:18:21, on 15/09/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
c:\Program Files\Sophos\Sophos Anti-Virus\SAVAdminService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\PCCheckUp\PCCheckUp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Seizer\BeatTrojanMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy\SBCSTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\SearchDefender.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy\SBCSSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Personal\Ad-Aware.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.1.615.5858\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\CoIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AAWTray] C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\AAWTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PC-Checkup] "C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\PCCheckUp\PCCheckUp.exe" -mini
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BeatTrojan] C:\Program Files\Spyware Seizer\BeatTrojanMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SBCSTray] C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy\SBCSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Search Defender] "C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\SearchDefender.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [rmoc3260.dll OCX] regsvr32.exe /s "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rmoc3260.dll" (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [rmoc3260.dll OCX] regsvr32.exe /s "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rmoc3260.dll" (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {215B8138-A3CF-44C5-803F-8226143CFC0A} (Trend Micro ActiveX Scan Agent 6.6) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {34F12AFD-E9B5-492A-85D2-40FA4535BE83} (AxProdInfoCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/nprdtinf.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase8300.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1178812718218
O16 - DPF: {6E5E167B-1566-4316-B27F-0DDAB3484CF7} - http://www.bugbitten.com/imageuploader/ImageUploader4.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {AF2E62B6-F9E1-4D4F-A10A-9DC8E6DCBCC0} (VideoEgg ActiveX Loader) - http://update.videoegg.com/Install/Windows/Initial/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {D6376DD2-C2BD-49B2-A1B1-138F869633F3} (ASPRO Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescanpro/as5/asproinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {D821DC4A-0814-435E-9820-661C543A4679} (CRLDownloadWrapper Class) - http://drmlicense.one.microsoft.com/crlupdate/en/crlocx.ocx
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/mcfscan/2,2,0,5103/mcfscan.cab
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Sophos Anti-Virus status reporter (SAVAdminService) - Sophos Plc - c:\Program Files\Sophos\Sophos Anti-Virus\SAVAdminService.exe
O23 - Service: Sophos Anti-Virus (SAVService) - Sophos Plc - c:\Program Files\Sophos\Sophos Anti-Virus\SavService.exe
O23 - Service: Sunbelt CounterSpy Antispyware (SBCSSvc) - Sunbelt Software - C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy\SBCSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

--
End of file - 13168 bytes


----------



## muddler (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello geraldine. I can't help you with hjt log that will have to be left to the experts but I would suggest you download startup inspector my machine was running slow until I discovered that there were twenty to thirty programs coming on at startup I have now got it down to nine.


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

muddler said:


> Hello geraldine. I can't help you with hjt log that will have to be left to the experts but I would suggest you download startup inspector my machine was running slow until I discovered that there were twenty to thirty programs coming on at startup I have now got it down to nine.


No, don't.


----------



## muddler (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello 07clarkm. Would the restriction of unwanted startup program impede the hjt log results.


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 14, 2007)

I will wait and see what the experts say about my hjt log ..and see if they reccomend checking start up settings ..

thanks


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

first off iam not a pro but are you running 2 antivirus programs ? you do have a lot of program running on startup. here are 2 websites to help you trim it.

http://www.netsquirrel.com/msconfig/index.html

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?type=&filter=&count=100&offset=0


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

golferbob you love those websites! But so do I! They got my sisters processes from 47 to 28.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

There are over a dozen unnecessary programs loading during startup and running in the background. :down: 

There are 2 antivirus programs installed and running at the same time. :down: 

You don't need all those toolbars, and some of them can be problematic. :down: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## muddler (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello Flavalee. I take it that the hjt log has been dealt with and now our friend can run start up inspector. Maybe you could advise Geraldine on what to remove ie what antivirus to remove and after clicking the consultation button in startup inspector she will greatly reduce all those startup programs.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I wouldn't recommend using Startup Inspector for editing the startup and services list. The recommended ways would be to do the following:

Start - Run - MSCONFIG - OK - "Startup"(tab).

This edits the startup list in the System Configuration Utility window. By unchecking an entry and then rebooting, this prevents it from loading and running.

This website is great for editing the SCU startup list:

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?type=&filter=&count=100&offset=0

Start - Run - SERVICES.MSC - OK.

This edits the startup list in the Services window. By changing the setting of an entry from Automatic to Manual, this prevents it from loading and running, unless it's needed.

This website is great for editing the Services list:

http://www.blackviper.com/WinXP/servicecfg.htm

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CCjon (Aug 24, 2007)

To flavallee
Is Geraldine running two antivirus?I thought i see only one
To Geraldine
I'm not an expert on HJT but you should definitely trim down your startup items.Firstly i think you should remove those Symantec files as i see no Symantec programs in your computer.You can download a removal tool from their website.then,as flavallee said,get rid of stuff like the quicktime,itunes and java startup files and the toolbars like yahoo and google desktop seach.Lastly try and run only one antispyware program and not two.(Though i'm not sure whether they can cause conflicts)Try all of this and see if it helps you.Oh yeah you can do all of this using the above post methods.lastly there's a program called startup list on the net which is free.Using this u can mod the startup list as well.(I forgot bout the website though.Google it)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Sophos Antivirus and Norton Antivirus both appear to be installed.

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
*C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe*
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
*C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe*
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
*c:\Program Files\Sophos\Sophos Anti-Virus\SAVAdminService.exe*
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\PCCheckUp\PCCheckUp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Seizer\BeatTrojanMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy\SBCSTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\SearchDefender.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy\SBCSSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
*C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe*
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
*C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe*
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Personal\Ad-Aware.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AAWTray] C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\AAWTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PC-Checkup] "C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\PCCheckUp\PCCheckUp.exe" -mini
*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"*
*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"*
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BeatTrojan] C:\Program Files\Spyware Seizer\BeatTrojanMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SBCSTray] C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy\SBCSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Search Defender] "C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\SearchDefender.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [rmoc3260.dll OCX] regsvr32.exe /s "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rmoc3260.dll" (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [rmoc3260.dll OCX] regsvr32.exe /s "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rmoc3260.dll" (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE

O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
*O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe*
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
*O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe*
*O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe*
*O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe*
*O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe*
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
*O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE*
*O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe*
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
*O23 - Service: Sophos Anti-Virus status reporter (SAVAdminService) - Sophos Plc - c:\Program Files\Sophos\Sophos Anti-Virus\SAVAdminService.exe*
*O23 - Service: Sophos Anti-Virus (SAVService) - Sophos Plc - c:\Program Files\Sophos\Sophos Anti-Virus\SavService.exe*
O23 - Service: Sunbelt CounterSpy Antispyware (SBCSSvc) - Sunbelt Software - C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy\SBCSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SAService.exe
*O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CCjon (Aug 24, 2007)

But norton's nowhere to be found.If it's still installed,there will be a norton file in the list and not just Symantec files


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

CCjon said:


> But norton's nowhere to be found.If it's still installed,there will be a norton file in the list and not just Symantec files


So what's this? 

C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe


----------



## CCjon (Aug 24, 2007)

These files are probably left over by the windows uninstaller when you uninstall Symantec stuff....Ok,i'll admit.I'm not too sure,but what i'm SURE of is when you install norton and do a HJT scan,a norton file and it's version will appear in the log.


----------



## muddler (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello Flavalee. I have used Startup inspector for quite a long time now and it allows you to stop running unwanted background programs all of which can be reversed if need be, with the consult facility it tells you which programs are needed for systems which you do not touch.Which are unnecessary and finally your choice if in doubt you can google.I suggest you try it, it is quick and easy.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It might work okay with 98SE and ME because they don't have a "Services" list like XP and Vista does, so I'll stand by my recommendation to edit the startup list via MSCONFIG and SERVICES.MSC.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## muddler (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello Flavallee. On my desktop computer I have winxp home edition on my laptop I have winxp pro. My point is that with one click of the mouse the program is initiated one more with consult and you can see what is what without any special expertise. If you prefer misconfig all well and good but I find my way a lot simpler.


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks very much.

1st of all i will run norton removal tool and then reinstall my norton. 

2: I will look at those websites on the start up programs[granted i am nervous of doing serious damage but i guess the dozen unesicary start up programs are probably not making hte start up any quicker

3 I will look at removing the toolbars

4: any advice on whcih antivirus and/or antispyware to get rid or keep would be appreciated

thanks very much


----------



## CCjon (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello miss(forgive me if i'm wrong... )Geraldine

No1ON'T reinstall norton!Overall it's a crap antivirus which others here have no problem thrashing.Trust us,You're better off with another antivirus,even a free one(I recommend avast or avira.Avoid AVG.In my personal opinion,It's detection and removal abilities are subpar)

No2:Keep all the antispyware programs(they generally play well with each other,unlike antivirus programs)but have only one running at any given time just to be safe

Hope you solve  your problems soon


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes I am going to add a line to my sig actually, NORTON IS ILLEGAL!

Check it.


----------



## CCjon (Aug 24, 2007)

07clarkm said:


> Yes I am going to add a line to my sig actually, NORTON IS ILLEGAL!
> 
> Check it.


Great sig man :up:


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*2: I will look at those websites on the start up programs[granted i am nervous of doing serious damage but i guess the dozen unesicary start up programs are probably not making hte start up any quicker*

Geraldine:

Reducing the number of unnecessary programs running in the background will shorten startup time, improve overall performance, and reduce the risks of program conflicts and error messages.

Any changes you make are reversible. If you uncheck an entry or change it to "Manual", you can always go back and recheck it or change it back to "Automatic" if you decide you need it running.

Frank 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

It looks like you've got a little extra stuff that you don't really need. I think the easiest solution for you would be to backup all of your needed files and wipe your hard drive. That is the only real solution to completely speed up your computer and make it exactly how it was when you got it. Also, what are the specs of your computer? To check, right click on My Computer and go to Properties, then check the CPU and how much RAM it has. If it has less than 512 MB RAM, then I'd suggest upgrading to at least 512, and if it has less than a 2.20 GHZ CPU or 1.80 GHZ dual-core CPU, I'd suggest buying a new computer.


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 14, 2007)

Unfortunately reinstalling my OS is not an option for the minute..my brother has all sorts of stuff on his itunes i can't get rid off..if i can get the cd drive working again I may then try and back up and try reinstalling then.


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

Reinstalling your OS and wiping your hard drive are two different things, just to let you know. There's 500 GB external hard drives on eBay, brand new, for like $100, I'd suggest backing up your hard drive to one of those.


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 14, 2007)

1: thanks very much to you all
2: I probably should purchase external hard-drive and create back up though right now i cannot afford new external hard drive or to lose any data.,.I need to manage to fix problem without losing any date ASAP for my mothers sanity...she has holiday photos on a cd she wants to view and i do not think she will be pleased if this problem [casued by me] persists ..oh lord i have caused a right mess..
3: I know now you should only use one antivirus ..if i chose to not go for norton what do you recomend Mc Affee, Kapersky, Trend micro,??? 
4: What do you recommend i do based on my hijack this log
5: what do you think
of the following
spyware seizer?
Xoftspy?
Regcure?[which came with Xoftspy when i purchaed it] 
Speeditup Free 1.6 and the PC check up that came with it?

6: I have spent the moring removing some of the programs i worried were causing problems so i will post my new hijack this log
7: has anyone got any advice on how to get rid of the spyware that is stopping windows from recognising cd player..given norton internet security, panda active scan pro, Adaware SE , AVG antispyware + xoftspy [all not in normal not safe mode..is seem to spend my life doing spyware and virus scans in vain] show tracking cookies that keep coming back after restart no matter what i do ???

thanks

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 17:53:42, on 22/09/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\PCCheckUp\PCCheckUp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\SearchDefender.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.1.615.5858\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\CoIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] "C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PC-Checkup] "C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\PCCheckUp\PCCheckUp.exe" -mini
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Search Defender] "C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\SearchDefender.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [rmoc3260.dll OCX] regsvr32.exe /s "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rmoc3260.dll" (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [rmoc3260.dll OCX] regsvr32.exe /s "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rmoc3260.dll" (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.euro.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {215B8138-A3CF-44C5-803F-8226143CFC0A} (Trend Micro ActiveX Scan Agent 6.6) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {34F12AFD-E9B5-492A-85D2-40FA4535BE83} (AxProdInfoCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/nprdtinf.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase8300.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1178812718218
O16 - DPF: {6E5E167B-1566-4316-B27F-0DDAB3484CF7} - http://www.bugbitten.com/imageuploader/ImageUploader4.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {AF2E62B6-F9E1-4D4F-A10A-9DC8E6DCBCC0} (VideoEgg ActiveX Loader) - http://update.videoegg.com/Install/Windows/Initial/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {D6376DD2-C2BD-49B2-A1B1-138F869633F3} (ASPRO Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescanpro/as5/asproinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {D821DC4A-0814-435E-9820-661C543A4679} (CRLDownloadWrapper Class) - http://drmlicense.one.microsoft.com/crlupdate/en/crlocx.ocx
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/mcfscan/2,2,0,5103/mcfscan.cab
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

--
End of file - 11594 bytes

Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Geraldine:

Let's get that bloated startup list trimmed down a bit.

Click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG and then click OK - "Startup" tab. Remove the checkmark from:

*IgfxTray*

*QuickTime Task*

*iTunesHelper*

*Adobe Reader Speed Launcher*

*SunJavaUpdateSched*

*TkBellExe*

*Microsoft Office*

After you've done that, click Apply - OK - Restart. When the small SCU window appears on the desktop during restart, ignore its message. Place a checkmark in it and then click OK.

Run a new scan with HijackThis and then post that new log here.

Frank

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 14, 2007)

I tried to go to 
Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG and click OK on the - "Startup" tab+ unchexk but i could see no boxes for 

Adobe Reader Speed Launcher

SunJavaUpdateSched

TkBellExe

I will restart and then do hijack this and post log

PS: I am not sure as i had an access denied notice after i clicked ok. As far as i know i am in administrator..i hope this is not part of the spyware infection or registry error..I tried to do system restore to see if that would work and it did not work..


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

SunJavaUpdateSched may appear as *jusched.exe*

Adobe Reader Speed Launch may appear as *reader_sl.exe*

TkBellExe may appear as *realsched.exe*

If you receive an error message after clicking Apply, and again after clicking OK, don't worry about it. Just click Restart and let your computer reboot.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 14, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 16:39:18, on 23/09/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\PCCheckUp\PCCheckUp.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\SearchDefender.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\NPC\npcLUStb.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.1.615.5858\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\CoIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] "C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PC-Checkup] "C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\PCCheckUp\PCCheckUp.exe" -mini
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Search Defender] "C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\SearchDefender.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [rmoc3260.dll OCX] regsvr32.exe /s "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rmoc3260.dll" (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [rmoc3260.dll OCX] regsvr32.exe /s "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rmoc3260.dll" (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.euro.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {215B8138-A3CF-44C5-803F-8226143CFC0A} (Trend Micro ActiveX Scan Agent 6.6) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {34F12AFD-E9B5-492A-85D2-40FA4535BE83} (AxProdInfoCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/nprdtinf.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase8300.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1178812718218
O16 - DPF: {6E5E167B-1566-4316-B27F-0DDAB3484CF7} - http://www.bugbitten.com/imageuploader/ImageUploader4.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {AF2E62B6-F9E1-4D4F-A10A-9DC8E6DCBCC0} (VideoEgg ActiveX Loader) - http://update.videoegg.com/Install/Windows/Initial/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {D6376DD2-C2BD-49B2-A1B1-138F869633F3} (ASPRO Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescanpro/as5/asproinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {D821DC4A-0814-435E-9820-661C543A4679} (CRLDownloadWrapper Class) - http://drmlicense.one.microsoft.com/crlupdate/en/crlocx.ocx
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/mcfscan/2,2,0,5103/mcfscan.cab
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

--
End of file - 10929 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You've got this entry:

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto*

because after you edited the startup list and restarted your computer, you failed to put a checkmark in the small SCU window that appeared and then click OK.

Any time you go into the MSCONFIG "Startup" tab and edit the startup list and then restart, the small SCU window will appear. The only way to keep it from reappearing is to do this.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 14, 2007)

well i will post my latest hijack this log

I had to pay a fortune to pay Symantec[as i have norton internet security 2008] to deal with cd problem..as i thought it was spyware and i use their antivirus

Should i reinstall spyware seizer[to get the last 10 days out of 30 day trial] and reg cure[got a year free with xoft spy]..I uninstalled some software as i was worried it was causing problems..i do not know what went wrong with computer

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 21:06:32, on 25/09/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\PCCheckUp\PCCheckUp.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\SearchDefender.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\SpeedItUp.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AUPDATE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.1.615.5858\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\CoIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] "C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PC-Checkup] "C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\PCCheckUp\PCCheckUp.exe" -mini
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Search Defender] "C:\Program Files\Speeditup Free\SearchDefender.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [rmoc3260.dll OCX] regsvr32.exe /s "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rmoc3260.dll" (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [rmoc3260.dll OCX] regsvr32.exe /s "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rmoc3260.dll" (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.euro.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {215B8138-A3CF-44C5-803F-8226143CFC0A} (Trend Micro ActiveX Scan Agent 6.6) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {34F12AFD-E9B5-492A-85D2-40FA4535BE83} (AxProdInfoCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/nprdtinf.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase8300.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1178812718218
O16 - DPF: {6E5E167B-1566-4316-B27F-0DDAB3484CF7} - http://www.bugbitten.com/imageuploader/ImageUploader4.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {AF2E62B6-F9E1-4D4F-A10A-9DC8E6DCBCC0} (VideoEgg ActiveX Loader) - http://update.videoegg.com/Install/Windows/Initial/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {D6376DD2-C2BD-49B2-A1B1-138F869633F3} (ASPRO Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescanpro/as5/asproinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {D821DC4A-0814-435E-9820-661C543A4679} (CRLDownloadWrapper Class) - http://drmlicense.one.microsoft.com/crlupdate/en/crlocx.ocx
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://india2.webex.com/client/T25L/support/ieatgpc.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/mcfscan/2,2,0,5103/mcfscan.cab
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

--
End of file - 11804 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Stay away from *RegCure* because I haven't heard anything good about it. You also don't need to be messing around with a registry cleaner unless you know what you're doing with it.

I know nothing about *Spyware Seizer*, so I can't comment on it.

If you want 2 well-known free utilities for dealing with spyware, use *Lavasoft Ad-Aware 2007* and *Safer Networking Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.5*. You can get them at:

http://www.filehippo.com/download_ad-aware/

http://www.filehippo.com/download_spybot_search_destroy/

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 14, 2007)

I will remove regcure..it came free with xoftspy..but think i will stay away from it

thanks


----------



## sayoojsobhan (May 8, 2008)

Geraldine,
Reason........1)You have 2 or more antivirus programmes(for best results you should only use one antivirus)....i would prefer comodo antivirus....because i've been using it since last year....and no probs at all....and ALSO it's a freeware software.
2)Again you currently uses 2 or more antispyware softwares.....i'd prefer zone alarm antispyware which is the No:1 in antispyware ratings
3)Many of google desktop user's complained that they system's been working slowly since they installed it.
Performance boosting tips..........
1)Use Tune up Utilities2008,Advanced system optimizer,system mechanic latest version 7


----------



## sayoojsobhan (May 8, 2008)

[[[[NB:Never use two or more antivirus softwares at a time]]]]


----------

